# Has anybody found a good weather app for the Fire?



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I was hoping it would be a weather app.  We are anticipating the BIG storm today.  Anyone found a good weather app for the fire hd?


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

SheilaJ said:


> I was hoping it would be a weather app. We are anticipating the BIG storm today. Anyone found a good weather app for the fire hd?


I like weather.com's app - just search in the app store for weather and there are several for free, including this one.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi, Sheila, 

I've split your question out into it's own topic as I think it merits it, and it won't sidetrack the FAOTD thread.  (The Mexican jumping bean sidetrack was enough, LOL!)

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I like Accuweather: 

That's a link to the no-ad version which is currently only 99 cents. . . .usually around $3 I think. There's also a completely free version but it does have ads.

Don't get this one:  unless you're in Los Angeles as that's the only city currently supported.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't say if this app works on the Fire HD since I don't have one, but this is the BEST Android weather app I have found...and well worth $3.99. It includes _a lot_ of information and is highly customizable. I have several of its weather/earthquake alerts set up on my tablet's home screen.

eWeather HD - Weather, HD Radar, Alerts, Quakes, Barometer
by Elecont


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Definitely shows as compatible with both sizes of Fire HD.  Cost is $3.99.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thank you all for the suggestions.  I like the idea of the alerts showing up on the home screen.  It seems like I have one called weather bug on my ipod.  I was hoping it was available for the fire as well.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There is a Weather bug app: . But it's not compatible with the HD Fires.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can't make a widget, but you can make a bookmark and save it to your Favorites....you have to first make sure that you have the settings, in the web browser, to be set to allow last page viewed to be in the Carousel.  Then, go to the page you want to be a "Favorite."  Exit to the Carousel and long press on the web page and select "Add to Favorites."  After you do that you can change the browser settings back to not show last page viewed, if that's how you had it.  The bookmark should stay in the Favorites.

I have KindleBoards in my favorites...

Betsy


----------



## kltmom (Jan 9, 2012)

geoffthomas said:


> I like weather.com's app - just search in the app store for weather and there are several for free, including this one.


I also love weather.com's app. I use it on all my devices--laptops, desktop, iPads, smartphone, and Kindle Fire. It's one of the first things I use every morning before I help get my daughter ready for school, to check the weather/temps for the morning, when she'll be out at recess, and when she'll be coming home on the bus  . I like that it has several ways to check the local weather: current temp, by the hour (a 36-hour forecast), for the week (5-10 day forecast), etc. Very helpful and for me, always accurate!


----------



## KndlShell (May 13, 2011)

I like The Weather Channel app.  Shows current weather, hourly weather (I use this mode a lot), 36 hour forecast, and 10 Day forecast.  Also easy to set/switch to different locations (useful when we're traveling).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I can't say if this app works on the Fire HD since I don't have one, but this is the BEST Android weather app I have found...and well worth $3.99. It includes _a lot_ of information and is highly customizable. I have several of its weather/earthquake alerts set up on my tablet's home screen.
> 
> eWeather HD - Weather, HD Radar, Alerts, Quakes, Barometer
> by Elecont


I have this on my Fire and thought I'd like it more than I do. It's a little bit overkill for what I want to use most of the time, even though I think of myself as something of a weather geek. I'm re-installing to see if I can be more specific about what I didn't like. It is absolutely beatiful, however. I do love just looking at it.

here's the link for the Weather Channel/Weather.com app:


Betsy


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the input on the weather apps.  I have both Accuweather and The weather channel apps installed on my fire hd and both did very well for predicting "the BIG snow" this week.  Thanks.

@Betsy - did you notice my "new" signature.  Thanks for pointing me in the right direction for the tutorial for that as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

SheilaJ said:


> @Betsy - did you notice my "new" signature. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction for the tutorial for that as well.


Woohoo, that looks great, Sheila!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> I'm a weather geek too.  We have a weather station at our house that reports temperature, humidity, barometer, wind speed and direction, forecast, etc. It's interesting to compare our readings with the weather apps.
> 
> By the way, the eWeather HD - Weather, HD Radar, Alerts, Quakes, Barometer app is on sale today for $1.99 (usually $3.99).


Yes, I compare our readings with our weather station. And, darn it, I paid full price for the app. *pouts* 



> The graphics _are_ gorgeous! One of the reasons I like that app so much on my Android tablet is that you can choose widgets for the home screen and select which notifications you want to receive. Right now I can glance at the home screen and see a map of precipitation across the U.S., the intensity of the latest nearby earthquake over the threshold I set (which was a 4.0 event yesterday), whether there are any advisories (high surf, high wind, flooding, etc.), geomagnetic storm level, and there's a widget that shows the time, wind direction, barometer graph, temperature, and humidity. I'm sure that's too much information for many people, but I'm interested in all that data so I installed those widgets.


See, if I had a normal Android device, I would probably do that, too, but unless I install a different launcher, which I don't care to do, no widgets; and I find the screen to have too much detail; haven't played with it much to see what I can eliminate.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

OK, now I am confused would the eWeather app not be a good choice for the firehd because of the inability to use the home screen widgets?  Would I still receive alerts?  I do like that it is on sale.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

DreamWeaver said:


> Yeah, I would really miss the home screen widgets!
> 
> If you want to customize the app's display, press the menu button (bottom of screen, three dots), select "More," then "Options," "Program," and "Options for Graph." You can add or eliminate stuff there. I have everything displayed, but you can make it very minimalist if you prefer.
> 
> I'd love to know if those adjustments make you like the app more.


Yeah, I've been there and poked around. It seemed like a lot of fiddling... I'll try it again. I've paid for the app (and not on sale) and I'd like to like it.

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

SheilaJ said:


> OK, now I am confused would the eWeather app not be a good choice for the firehd because of the inability to use the home screen widgets? Would I still receive alerts? I do like that it is on sale.


I don't have a Fire, so I can't say for sure, but if you're able to get notifications from other apps, I would think it would work for the weather app too. I hope someone with a Fire can let you know.


----------



## SheilaJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I have been using accuweather and was getting blizzard warnings this week so I think it would probably work.


----------



## mrscottishman (May 18, 2010)

I use the weather channel app, but the thing is always asking to update and for more permissions. 

How much info do you need to give me the weather?

They do it on TV without any info, I just pick the channel.

but those people on the TV keep looking at me . . .

best,


----------

